# black vent mortor vs reindeer motor



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi - 

I'm working on a prop right now and with the weight of the final detail the reindeer motor stop half way and come back. I believe i've added to much weight to it. Anyone knows if the black vent motor has more torque ?

If yes, do you know where to buy online ?

Thanks for the help.

Sam


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

From experiance only (No tech data) they are very close in torque. The black vent motor might be a tinsey bit stronger, but at least it doesn't autoreverse. If all else fails, can you add a helper spring or a counterweight to help lift your prop??? With the right balance you can do a LOT with either of those motors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sam, you can get the vent motors (aka 4RPM VDC gearmotor) from Surplus Center. Here's a link:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with the other comment. Torque is about the same. If you put too much against it, you'll likely burn out the motor. For more torque, move to a wiper motor if possible. 

The biggest difference to me is that the deer motor has standard power plug and the black vent motor requires a wall wart.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

You also have to either make sure to run the vent motor one way only or pin/glue the axle bolt in the motor hole or it may unscrew it self.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

From direct experience, having used both, if the deer motor will not move it, then the vent motor won't either. I find the deer motors to be a little stronger (a bit more torgue)actually. They are just more expensive.


----------

